# General > Technical Support >  Nokia 130

## argyle kid

Hi all my Nokia mobil phone is 5years old. Lately it won't fire up.The book says press the hang up button so that it will start up and allow you to charge the battery, All this does is make the key pad flash on and off and will not charge. If you ring the phone it does not ring but goes straight to voice mail. Any comments from you guys out there.
Thank's in anticipation.

----------


## dx100uk

most probably the internal battery has gone south and needs changing
about right for 5yrs old.

dx

----------


## argyle kid

> most probably the internal battery has gone south and needs changing
> about right for 5yrs old.
> 
> dx


Thank you for reply. Ak.

----------

